# PC won't power up if the 4-pin CPU connector is connected



## moh3en (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello,

My mainboard won't power up if the 4-pin CPU connector is connected ! what problem? But when disconnect 4-pin CPU connector it's power up but no video!

I also check Power PSU in another PC and working fine

What probelm?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2018)

it means you've missed something else as well

leave that 4 pin connected and check everything else, clear pictures of the system as well as filling out your system specs HERE would help


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Make sure you are plugging in the right 4 pin connector


----------



## qubit (Oct 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Make sure you are plugging in the right 4 pin connector


^^ That and there could also be a fault in the PSU or mobo. Also do the checks that Mussels said.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2018)

qubit said:


> ^^ That and there could also be a fault in the PSU or mobo. Also do the checks that Mussels said.



To tell you right now he said he tried it in a another system and it work correctly it's a possibility that in his machine that he is using the wrong plug and yes it is possible to plug in the wrong plug or the motherboard is toast or there is a short in the case somewhere, the video card is not seated correctly and he is not plugging in a power connector to the video card.


----------



## qubit (Oct 15, 2018)

eidy, I actually had some faulty Antec garbage 10+ years ago that would work on one mobo, but not another. I'm talking about a minimum configured system for light load and testing, too. It just wouldn't post. It also failed the PSU tester, so unfortunately, checking them on another system is very _likely_ to confirm good operation, but not a guarantee. Talk about muddying the waters, lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2018)

qubit said:


> eidy, Iactually had some faulty Antec garbage 10+ years ago that would work on one mobo, but not another. I'm talking about a minimum configured system for light load and testing, too. It just wouldn't post. It also failed the PSU tester, so unfortunately, checking them on another system is very _likely_ to confirm good operation, but not a guarantee. Talk about muddying the waters, lol.



That is true, I've had that before, some mobos are more tolerant than others too.


----------



## moh3en (Oct 15, 2018)

Mussels said:


> it means you've missed something else as well
> 
> leave that 4 pin connected and check everything else, clear pictures of the system as well as filling out your system specs HERE would help



I checked everything. Remove RAM Remove HDD Remove VGA ... and Just PSU and Mainboard and Cpu...

When connect PSU to 4pin connector don't power up

How i can check for Capacitors ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2018)

moh3en said:


> I checked everything. Remove RAM Remove HDD Remove VGA ... and Just PSU and Mainboard and Cpu...
> 
> When connect PSU to 4pin connector don't power up
> 
> How i can check for Capacitors ?



At this rate you will need to breadboard the system


----------



## qubit (Oct 15, 2018)

You really want to connect another PSU at this point. If it fails, then mobo is toast. This result taken together with the PSU working in another system, is a pretty good indication that the mobo is at fault here.

But if it works, then, uh, grey area, lol. Just what you don't want.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 15, 2018)

Blown VRM..  you need to trace with multimeter which vrm's are blown if you have knowledge on electronic or easy to replace the motherboard.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 15, 2018)

Motherboard or PSU are toast.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 15, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Motherboard or PSU are toast.



op says tried the psu to other system and it worked


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 15, 2018)

Motherboard is toast then.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Motherboard is toast then.


Very likely this or a bad CPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2018)

What motherboard?


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 16, 2018)

Mussels said:


> clear pictures of the system as well as filling out your system specs HERE would help



@moh3en        ^THIS^
And, have you made any changes on the system recently, like,  just before it began the problem?
Added any hardware/devices? Moved it?  Cleaned it?
Is it on a new build or existing build?
It will be all guesses, until you answer a few questions by the members.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 16, 2018)

I have seen this before.... are you sure you are using the 4 pin EPS cable ?


----------



## moh3en (Oct 17, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What motherboard?



Asus H61M-K



95Viper said:


> @moh3en        ^THIS^
> And, have you made any changes on the system recently, like,  just before it began the problem?
> Added any hardware/devices? Moved it?  Cleaned it?
> Is it on a new build or existing build?
> It will be all guesses, until you answer a few questions by the members.



No change... Just when i want power up before bad power up.
I think it's for PSU and change it and for some day was good

But a day tried for power up PC don't Power up and ....



lexluthermiester said:


> Very likely this or a bad CPU.


How sure it's for CPU ?

My Cpu now it's G2030 and Mainboard Asus H61M-K .... is possible if change with another CPU for test Make problem for another CPU ?


----------

